# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Επιλογή παπαγάλου απο πρωτάρη...

## a_stavros

Καλησπέρα!Ψάχνομαι εδω και δύο χρόνια για αγορά ενός παπαγάλου Ζακο.Δεν εχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ ξανά στο παρελθόν με παπαγάλους.Διαβάζοντας στα διάφορα φόρουμ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι οτι επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία με παπαγάλους καλύτερα να μην προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Ζακο.Έτσι αποφάσισα να ψάχνομαι για Cockatiel ή Ringneck  :Confused0013: .Για να σας βοηθήσω να σας πώ οτι εγώ φεύγω το πρωι απο το σπίτι οκτώ η ώρα για δουλεία και γυρνάω σπίτι στις έξι το απόγευμα οπου και θα ασχολούμε 1-2 ώρες σίγουρα με τον παπαγάλο.Ο παπαγαλος εκτός απο εμένα θα έχει παρέα και την γυναίκα μου η οποία είναι στο σπίτι όλο το πρωί μέχρι τη μία το μεσημέρη.Θέλω να κάνω μια σωστή επιλογή για να μην τρέχω και δεν φτάνω αργοτερά.Άλλωστε γι'αυτό ψάχνομαι τόσο καιρό.Ποιά είναι η σωστή επιλογή κατα την γνώμη σας??Ολες οι προτάσεις δέκτες και για όλες τις ράτσες παπάγαλων.Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :winky:

----------


## panoss

Μπορείς να βάλεις cockatiel ή budgie!!
Είναι εύκολα πουλιά και θα σε ανταμείψουν αν ασχοληθείς μαζί τους!!

Καλύτερα να μην πάρεις Ζακό διότι αν  δεν τον προσέχεις όπως πρέπει να αναπτύξει προβλήματα στην συμπεριφορά του...

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα! Καλώς αποφάσισες να μην πάρεις έναν μεγάλο παπαγάλο για αρχή. Ξεκίνα με κάτι πιο μικρό και αργότερα βλέπεις..

Τα κοκατιλ είναι μια καλή επιλογή, αν τα εκπαιδεύσεις είναι φιλικά και παιχνιδιάρικα αλλά και αγρια να είναι είναι τόσο όμορφα πουλιά που θα σου φτάνει να κάθεσαι να τα χαζεύεις! Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με ένα για να το εξημερώσεις και αν δεις πως πάει καλά ή δεν έχεις όσο χρόνο θες για να ασχοληθείς παίρνεις άλλο ένα για να έχει και παρέα!

----------


## lagreco69

Σταυρο καλως ηρθες!! τον τιτλο του θεματος σου τον βρισκω δεοντως υπερβολικο! (Επιλογή παπαγάλου απο πρωτάρη...ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!) βοηθεια και οχι με κεφαλαια ζηταμε οταν εχουμε ενα αρρωστο πτηνο και οχι για επιλογη παπαγαλου, διαβασε αυτο Τίτλος θέματος.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα εγω θα σου προτεινα κοκατιλακια πολυ εκπληκτικα πουλακια ειναι πολυ φιλικα αν εκπαιδευτουν και παιχνιδιαρικα οπως αναφερε και η ολγα!ειναι καλο το μεγεθος τους ( δεν χρειαζετε τον χωρο οπως ο ζακο πχ) και ειναι σαφως ποιο ευκολα. απο την αλλη μπορεις να παρει και 2 μπατζακια αλλα εγω προτειμω τα κοκατιλ (προσωπικη μου αποψη) αν αποφασισεις να παρεις οτι και να ειναι να το παρεις απο μικρο για να καταφερεις να το εξημερωσεις και σας συνηθισει, καλυτερα να μην ειναι πανω απο 9 μηνων αλλα ακομα και ενα ποιο αγριο αν παρεις θα μπορεσεις να το εξημερωσεις αν ασχοληθεις μαζι του! αυτα απο εμενα και την σχετικη εμπειρια που ειχα!

----------


## moustakias

Cockatiel,budgie,parrotlet,lovebird.
Αν θέλεις κάτι μεγαλύτερο θα σου πρότεινα Σενεγάλης που έχουν σχετικά ήπιο χαρακτήρα σε αντίθεση με τα ρινκνεκ.

----------


## a_stavros

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας!!Ο Ringneck είναι πολυ δύσκολος σαν πουλί??

----------


## moustakias

Είναι δυσκολότερος απο τα άλλα σίγουρα.
Και τα άλλα θέλει προσπάθεια και υπομονή να τα εξημερώσεις

----------


## oasis

αν θελεις παπαγαλο σχετικα μεγαλο σε μεγεθος (οχι μπατζυ κοκατιλ κτλ) , λιγο μικροτερο και πιο ησυχο απο τα ρικνεκ και απο τα ελαχιστα ειδη παπαγαλων που μπορουν να περασουν αρκετο χρονο μονα τους  και δεδομενου οτι εχεις την υπομονη να το ψαξεις (περιμενες δυο χρονια με το ζακο) σου προτεινω το ιδανικο για σενα....jardine φιλε μου. απιστευτη ρατσα. ψαξε το και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο. αλλιως πας σε ζευγαρι οποιαδηποτε ειδος θελεις. 
εγω βεβαια βρισκω λιγο απιθανο μετα απο τοσες ωρες δουλειας και απουσιας μου απο το σπιτι να με αφησει η συντροφος μου να περασω 1-2 δημιουργικες ωρες με το... πουλι μου. ασε που οταν θα ερθουν με το καλο τα κουτσουβελα (γιατι τα ειδη που αναφερονται πιο πανω ζουν πανω απο 12 χρονια και θα προλαβουν πολλες αλλαγες στην ζωη σου) θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Επίσης μπορείς να πάρεις έναν Σενεγάλης,μεσαίος παπαγάλος και ΠΟΛΥ ήσυχος γενικά.
Σπάνια θα φωνάξει και γενικότερα θα κάνει φασαρία.
Συμφωνώ με τον ΟΑΣΙΣ για τον Jardine επίσης.
όπως και ροζέλα.

----------

